# Airport Runway light globe



## melikapoisons (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a friend of mine give me some old style runway lights from an airport all the globes were glass. He also gave me the mounts for them so I decided to scap the old wireing and rewire it for a lamp tell me what you think.


----------



## melikapoisons (Mar 2, 2011)

Other lamps I done


----------



## melikapoisons (Mar 2, 2011)

1 st lamp


----------



## melikapoisons (Mar 2, 2011)

3rd lamp


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2011)

dont put it out in your driveway...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

> tell me what you think.


Is that really a question?[] Super nice!


----------



## kwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm in training to get my private pilot license. Eventually I'll get my PIC (pilot in command) certificate as well. These lights are really really neat and sure look cool! The blue light is a taxiway light which outline a taxiway for aircraft going to and from a runway.The red/green light is a runway end light. This type of light is put at the end of a runway with the red light facing the runway. The last light is red I think? If so then that means that it's a centerline light. They're put down the middle of the runway and alternate between white and red.

 If you ever thought of selling one let me know. I'd love to add one of them to my collection of aviation items []


----------



## dmagave (Mar 2, 2011)

super-cool! i still need to find/make something cool for center light in my bottle room.now it's a swirled 'electric' fixture mounted in a stained glass swag but looks a little weird. center of the runway? isn't there a TIRE in the center of the nose?


----------



## kwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  dmagave
> 
> center of the runway? isn't there a TIRE in the center of the nose?


 
 This is what I meant []
 The lights before the runway mark the center of the runway. The red ones which I mentioned as centerline lights are marking the width of the runway.


----------



## kwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> marking the width of the runway.


 
 I just looked at that and realized it made no real sense... They're used for marking the beginning of the runway/threshold. Also could the runway edge lights too...


----------

